# Thierry Henry is getting a 40-foot fish tank



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

....thats about 5500 gallons!

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...252699.html;_ylt=Ap6x1CfufLOjxGLel_DBnBomw7YF


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like he forgot the kitchen....


----------



## Pius (Aug 5, 2011)

azotemia said:


> Looks like he forgot the kitchen....


I guess they planned on eating out everyday...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

15' x 3' x 40'H...inside dimensions of the aquarium I hope


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

haha omg XD


----------

